# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ephone απόψεις

## astbox

Μιας και που έχουμε για όλους τους Ελληνικούς VoIP παρόχους θέματα, ένα και για την ephone της Microbase.
Προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά όποιος την δουλεύει ας πει εντυπώσεις.

https://www.ephone.gr/

----------


## dimangelid

> Μιας και που έχουμε για όλους τους Ελληνικούς VoIP παρόχους θέματα, ένα και για την ephone της Microbase.
> Προσωπικά δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά όποιος την δουλεύει ας πει εντυπώσεις.
> 
> https://www.ephone.gr/


Την χρησιμοποιούμε στην εταιρία που δουλεύω.
Σε τρεισήμισι χρόνια 2-3 φορές είχαμε πρόβλημα. Πάντα μας ενημέρωναν με email . Την μια φορά που τους παίρναμε και είχε πρόβλημα το τηλεφωνικό τους κέντρο, μας πήραν από τα κινητά τους.
Και όποτε χρειαστήκαμε την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών, είχαμε άμεση ανταπόκριση.
Τους συστήνω.

----------


## Panagioths

Που το ξεθάψαμε αυτό βρε παιδιά...
Είχα γραφτεί το 2013, ήταν σε πολύ εβρυϊκή κατάσταση τότε. Μπήκα ξανά σήμερα και βλέπω οτι έχουν φτιάξει πολύ ωραίο control panel. Δεν βρίσκω βεβαια πως μπορείς να πάρεις νέο αριθμό και πως μπορείς να μεταφέρεις έναν με φορητότητα..

----------


## puntomania

1-2 φορές το χρόνο να προκύψει κάτι... δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, με τους codec όντος μόνο 729&gsm έχουν?

----------


## dimangelid

> 1-2 φορές το χρόνο να προκύψει κάτι... δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, με τους codec όντος μόνο 729&gsm έχουν?


Όχι, παίζουμε τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο με G711a

----------


## netblues

Και g722. Και αμα εισαι μερακλης περναει και opus.

----------


## puntomania

> Που το ξεθάψαμε αυτό βρε παιδιά...
> Είχα γραφτεί το 2013, ήταν σε πολύ εβρυϊκή κατάσταση τότε. Μπήκα ξανά σήμερα και βλέπω οτι έχουν φτιάξει πολύ ωραίο control panel. Δεν βρίσκω βεβαια πως μπορείς να πάρεις νέο αριθμό και πως μπορείς να μεταφέρεις έναν με φορητότητα..


νομίζω πρέπει πρώτα να βάλεις χρήματα στο λογαριασμό...και μετά γίνετε...

----------


## dimangelid

> Και g722. Και αμα εισαι μερακλης περναει και opus.


Μόνο για κλήσεις εντός του δικτύου της, δεν έχει νόημα  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Και εκτος. Κανε κληση απο sip οτε με opus και θα δεις.... ;-)

----------


## dimangelid

> Και εκτος. Κανε κληση απο sip οτε με opus και θα δεις.... ;-)


Δεν έχουμε συσκευή στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ που υποστηρίζει Opus :/

----------


## netblues

Δουλευει παντως, δοκιμασμενο, και ακουγεται και αντιστοιχα  :Smile: 
Οχι οτι εχει και ιδιαιτερο νοημα βεβαια, εκτος απο τεχνοφρικουλιαρικες δοκιμες

----------


## puntomania

άρα είναι μια καλή εναλλακτική...

----------


## stereo

Χμμμ... έκανα κι εγώ account, ωραίο το panel τους, έχει και δυνατότητα για αποστολή sms/fax. Το κόστος απόκτησης αριθμού ή φορητότητας δεν βρίσκω κάπου.

----------


## puntomania

> Χμμμ... έκανα κι εγώ account, ωραίο το panel τους, έχει και δυνατότητα για αποστολή sms/fax. Το κόστος απόκτησης αριθμού ή φορητότητας δεν βρίσκω κάπου.


Κάπου το πέτυχα το μεσημέρι...κάτι για 8ε έγραφε...

----------


## tsapi

> Το κόστος απόκτησης αριθμού ή φορητότητας δεν βρίσκω κάπου.


https://www.ephone.gr/ypostirixi/diadikasia-foritotitas

"Η ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας φορητότητας διαρκεί μέχρι 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες και παρέχεται δωρεάν (σε περίπτωση απόρριψης της αίτησης θα υπάρξει χρέωση 8,00€ ανά αριθμό συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ 24%)"

----------


## puntomania

> https://www.ephone.gr/ypostirixi/diadikasia-foritotitas
> 
> "Η ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας φορητότητας διαρκεί μέχρι 2 εργάσιμες ημέρες και παρέχεται δωρεάν (σε περίπτωση απόρριψης της αίτησης θα υπάρξει χρέωση 8,00€ ανά αριθμό συμπεριλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ 24%)"


ανα μπράβο... και 12ε στοιχίζει ο αριθμός το χρόνο. και σου λεει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 20ε μέσα...

- - - Updated - - -

ορίστε και η διαδικασία...


Σας ενημερώνουμε για τα βήματα που πρέπει να ακολουθήσετε για την διαδικασία φορητότητας στο δίκτυο μας τηλεφωνικού αριθμού από άλλο πάροχο.



1. Εκτυπώνετε την αίτηση φορητότητας http://www.ephone.gr/public/uploaded...ortability.pdf.  



3. Συμπληρώστε τα στοιχεία που ζητούνται (Προσοχή τα στοιχεία που θα συμπληρώσετε θα πρέπει να είναι ίδια με τα στοιχεία που αναφέρονται στο λογαριασμό που σήμερα ανήκει ο αριθμός ή οι αριθμοί) αλλιώς θα χρεωθείτε με το ποσό των 8,00 ευρώ για την απόρριψη κάθε αριθμού. 



4. Αντίγραφο λογαριασμού του υφιστάμενου τηλεπικοινωνιακού σας παρόχου στον οποίο να εμφανίζεται ο αριθμός που θέλετε να κάνετε φορητότητα καθώς και το όνομα ιδιώτη ή Επωνυμία εταιρίας που ανήκει.



5. Αποστείλετε αντίγραφο ταυτότητας στη περίπτωση ιδιώτη ή στη περίπτωση Εταιρίας αντίγραφο ταυτότητας νόμιμου εκπροσώπου και καταστατικό εταιρίας ή έναρξη επιτηδεύματος για Ατομική Επιχείρηση.



6. Αποστείλετε την αίτηση και τα παραπάνω έγγραφα μέσω email στο billing@ephone.gr



7. Κάνετε κατάθεση σε ένα από τους παρακάτω τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς το ποσό των 20,00 ευρώ για κάθε νούμερο (12,00 ευρώ ετήσιο κόστος διατήρησης αριθμού και 8,00 ευρώ για την πραγματοποίηση εξερχόμενων κλήσεων) αναφέροντας ως παρατήρηση το account σας. Παρακαλούμε να αναγραφεί στην αιτιολογία o αριθμός του account. Προσοχή, αν το υπόλοιπο του account σας πέσει κάτω του 1,00 ευρώ τότε δεν θα μπορείτε να λαμβάνεται ούτε εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. 



8. Αποστείλετε το καταθετήριο μέσω email στο billing@ephone.gr για την ταχύτερη εξυπηρέτηση σας και για την άμεση αποστολή του αιτήματος φορητότητας.



Η ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας φορητότητας διαρκεί μέχρι 3 εργάσιμες ημέρες. Οι παραπάνω τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24%.

----------


## tsapi

Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο από τα προηγηθέντα μηνύματα:

η ephone δίνει ulaw και alaw transcoded ή "κανονικά"?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα λίγο από τα προηγηθέντα μηνύματα:
> 
> η ephone δίνει ulaw και alaw transcoded ή "κανονικά"?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Πλέον κανονικά.

----------


## puntomania

παρατήρησα...κάνα 2-3 φορές... όταν έπεφτε η Omni... έπεφτε και αυτή μαζί... τι κοινό μπορεί να έχουν?

----------


## mikegad

όσοι είστε συνδρομητές έχετε πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση τις τελευταίες μέρες;

Εμένα δεν μου συνδέεται από την Κυριακή.
Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο την Δευτέρα μου λέει ο τεχνικός θα το κοιτάξω και θα σε καλέσω πίσω.
Τελικά μετά από κάνα μισάωρα από την κλήση έφτιαξαν οι εισερχόμενες αλλά οι εξερχόμενες τίποτα. Και λίγο πιο μετά ξαναχάθηκαν και οι εισερχόμενες.
Ο τεχνικός δεν με πήρε ποτέ.
Χθες τους στέλνω email και δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση

Αισίως φτάνω στην 5η μέρα χωρίς σύνδεση και εξυπηρέτηση μηδέν... 
Κρίμα γιατί ήμουν ευχαριστημένος ως τώρα και έλεγα τα καλύτερα σε γνωστούς, αλλά τελικά...

----------


## dimangelid

> όσοι είστε συνδρομητές έχετε πρόβλημα με την σύνδεση τις τελευταίες μέρες;
> 
> Εμένα δεν μου συνδέεται από την Κυριακή.
> Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο την Δευτέρα μου λέει ο τεχνικός θα το κοιτάξω και θα σε καλέσω πίσω.
> Τελικά μετά από κάνα μισάωρα από την κλήση έφτιαξαν οι εισερχόμενες αλλά οι εξερχόμενες τίποτα. Και λίγο πιο μετά τα ξαναχάθηκαν και οι εισερχόμενες.
> Ο τεχνικός δεν με πήρε ποτέ.
> Χθες τους στέλνω email και δεν έλαβα καμία απάντηση
> 
> Αισίως φτάνω στην 5η μέρα χωρίς σύνδεση και εξυπηρέτηση μηδέν... 
> Κρίμα γιατί ήμουν ευχαριστημένος ως τώρα και έλεγα τα καλύτερα σε γνωστούς, αλλά τελικά...


Είχαμε το ίδιο στην εταιρία μου και προχθές και σήμερα. Σήμερα ήταν για λίγα λεπτά. Προχθές τουλάχιστον μια ώρα.

Πάρτους τηλέφωνο

----------


## mikegad

Εμένα όμως είναι μόνιμα εκτός σύνδεσης τόσες μέρες
Μόνο όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο έφτιαξαν οι εισερχόμενες για μερικές ώρες και μετά τα ίδια
Θα τους ξαναπάρω αύριο μπας και..

----------


## netblues

> παρατήρησα...κάνα 2-3 φορές... όταν έπεφτε η Omni... έπεφτε και αυτή μαζί... τι κοινό μπορεί να έχουν?


Το κοινο που εχουν ειναι η συνδεση σου στο Internet, τιποτε αλλο.

- - - Updated - - -

Το να ειναι κατω μερες δεν παιζει. Κατι αλλο συμβαινει. Παντως δεν παρατηρησα κατι σε επιπεδο registration. Τωρα αν για λιγο δεν περναγαν κλησεις, μπορει να συνεβη, αλλα πρεπει να ηταν σε περιορισμενο επιπεδο.

----------


## kmpatra

Στο μεταξύ βλέπω πρωτη φορα ενα κουφο εκεί λιγο πιο πανω σε αυτο που παρατέθηκε...με υπολοιπο κατω απο 1 ευρώ κοβουν τις εισερχόμενες? Καταλαβα καλα? Ισχύει μονο στη διάρκεια της διαδικασίας της φορητότητας ή γενικά?

----------


## BillyVan

Προχθες υπήρξε σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε Datacenter γι αυτο και τα όποια μικροπροβλήματα.

----------


## puntomania

> Προχθες υπήρξε σοβαρό πρόβλημα σε Datacenter γι αυτο και τα όποια μικροπροβλήματα.


ξέρουμε το όνομα του και πιο ήταν το σοβαρό πρόβλημα?

----------


## BillyVan

> ξέρουμε το όνομα του και πιο ήταν το σοβαρό πρόβλημα?


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το κάνω γνωστό φίλε μου.

----------


## mikegad

Για την ιστορία να αναφέρω πως μετά το δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και αρκετά γρήγορα μάλιστα.
Στο email δεν μου απάντησαν ποτέ

----------


## puntomania

> Για την ιστορία να αναφέρω πως μετά το δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και αρκετά γρήγορα μάλιστα.
> Στο email δεν μου απάντησαν ποτέ


Μήπως πήγε στα Spam?

----------


## mikegad

Δεν έχω ιδέα να σου πω την αλήθεια...
Πάντως στο δεύτερο τηλεφώνημα φέρθηκαν άψογα (σε αντίθεση με το πρώτο)

----------


## tsapi

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητά του σταθερού μου από nova προς ephone.

Αίτηση έκανα το σάββατο το βράδυ ηλεκτρονικά. Απλή διαδικασία (χρειάζεται συμπληρωμένη αίτηση, ταυτότητα και πρόσφατος λογαριασμός - τα έστειλα με email).

H όλη διαδικασία κράτησε δύο εργάσιμες. Δευτέρα και Τρίτη τα παραδοσιακώς αναμενόμενα τηλεφωνήματα με τα σχετικά παρακάλια από τη nova (10+ χρόνια με είχαν πελάτη) - Τρίτη μεσημέρι με ενημέρωσαν τηλεφωνικά από ephone ότι η διαδικασία ολοκληρώθηκε και ότι τεχνικά μπορούν να "γυρίσουν" την τηλεφωνική μου σύνδεση σε αυτούς.

Κόστος φορητότητας: 0€

Σήμερα με χρέωσαν 12€ για την ετήσια ανανέωση του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού.

Αβντά.. :-)

----------


## puntomania

καποιος με ephone... να μου πει αν ειναι down τωρα?

----------


## dimangelid

> καποιος με ephone... να μου πει αν ειναι down τωρα?


Κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## puntomania

τους έστειλα μαιλ...και μου είπαν να δοκιμάσω port 5069 ή 5070 αν και πάλι υπάρχει θέμα... να δοκιμάσω tcp αντί για udp

----------


## puntomania

μεταφέρθηκα σήμερα...με εναν αριθμο...   αν και δεν εχω εισερχομενες ακόμα απο voda modulus που δοκίμασα...

στις εισερχόμενες στο inbound rule βάζουμε το username...η τον 10ψηφιο?

----------


## BillyVan

> μεταφέρθηκα σήμερα...με εναν αριθμο...   αν και δεν εχω εισερχομενες ακόμα απο voda modulus που δοκίμασα...
> 
> στις εισερχόμενες στο inbound rule βάζουμε το username...η τον 10ψηφιο?


Αν εννοεις στο τρανκ μεσα Register String

username : password@91.217.155.70:5070

χωρις το κενο αναμεσα στο :

----------


## puntomania

> Αν εννοεις στο τρανκ μεσα Register String
> 
> username : password@91.217.155.70:5070
> 
> χωρις το κενο αναμεσα στο :


Όχι...Για της εισερχόμενες... Για να της στέλνω σε συγκεκριμένο εσωτερικό

----------


## dimangelid

> μεταφέρθηκα σήμερα...με εναν αριθμο...   αν και δεν εχω εισερχομενες ακόμα απο voda modulus που δοκίμασα...
> 
> στις εισερχόμενες στο inbound rule βάζουμε το username...η τον 10ψηφιο?


Το 10ψήφιο βάζεις στο inbound route!

Για τις εισερχόμενες, μάλλον δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα όλοι οι πάροχοι για την φορητότητα.

----------


## puntomania

> Το 10ψήφιο βάζεις στο inbound route!
> 
> Για τις εισερχόμενες, μάλλον δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα όλοι οι πάροχοι για την φορητότητα.


Πόσες ώρες να θέλει αυτό?

----------


## dimangelid

> Πόσες ώρες να θέλει αυτό?


Δεν έχω ιδέα. Φαντάζομαι όχι πάνω από μια μέρα. Αν και αύριο το πρωί δεν παίζει, πάρε τηλέφωνο τους παρόχους που έχουν θέμα. Ειδικά η Modulus παίζει να το φτιάξει άμεσα.

----------


## puntomania

σήμερα δεν έχω ούτε εξερχόμενες... για να δούμε!!!

----------


## netblues

Register κανεις? Κατι δεν κανεις καλα.

----------


## dimangelid

> σήμερα δεν έχω ούτε εξερχόμενες... για να δούμε!!!


Δεν είχαμε κανένα θέμα. Την χρησιμοποιούν όλη την μέρα στην δουλειά.

----------


## puntomania

το φτιάξανε... απο βοντα δεν εχω ακόμα

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά που μεταφέρθηκα....

πριν την μεταφορά έβαλα 20 ευρώ... πήραν τα 12 για το ετήσιο τέλος....και πριν λίγο.. μου ξανά χρέωσαν άλλα 12 ξανά για ετήσιο τέλος και:

Το τρέχων υπόλοιπο του λογαριασμού σας είναι -3,91€, συμπεριλαμβανομένου Φ.Π.Α. και Τέλους Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας, όπου αυτό εφαρμόζεται.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: O λογαριασμός σας έχει απενεργοποιηθεί προσωρινά, λόγω αρνητικού υπολοίπου. Παρακαλούμε όπως προβείτε σε ανανέωση του υπολοίπου σας μέσω του Customer Portal εντός 60 ημερολογιακών ημερών, διαφορετικά ο λογαριασμός σας θα απενεργοποιηθεί οριστικά με ταυτόχρονη αποδέσμευση των τηλεφωνικών σας αριθμών.

Για περαιτέρω πληροφορίες, παρακαλούμε επικοινωνήστε με την ομάδα υποστήριξης πελατών του ePhone.

Ευχαριστούμε

ephone logo

Tel: (+30) 212 0005500
Email: support@ephone.gr
Web: www.ephone.gr





- - - Updated - - -

και μαφησαν χωρίς τηλ για ΣΚ..γιατί από Δευτέρα.. έχει μπινελίκια!!!

----------


## netblues

Κατι περιεργο επαιξε με τη χρεωση. Θα φτιαχτει. Το πολυ πολυ βαλε λεφτα με καρτα και ζητα πιστωση μετα, αν καιγεσαι για σημερα.
Οσο για τη vodafone, γενικα εχει να κανει με το ποτε κανουν update απο την βαση της φορητοτητας. Ο καθε παροχος ενημερωνει τη κεντρικη βαση μια φορα.
Και οι υπολοιποι ενημερωνονται απο εκει.

----------


## puntomania

> Κατι περιεργο επαιξε με τη χρεωση. Θα φτιαχτει. Το πολυ πολυ βαλε λεφτα με καρτα και ζητα πιστωση μετα, αν καιγεσαι για σημερα.
> Οσο για τη vodafone, γενικα εχει να κανει με το ποτε κανουν update απο την βαση της φορητοτητας. Ο καθε παροχος ενημερωνει τη κεντρικη βαση μια φορα.
> Και οι υπολοιποι ενημερωνονται απο εκει.


τι να πω.... και να βάλω σήμερα με κάρτα...θα μπουν κατευθείαν? γιατί το μαγαζί είναι κλειστό ΣΚ!!!

- - - Updated - - -




> τι να πω.... και να βάλω σήμερα με κάρτα...θα μπουν κατευθείαν? γιατί το μαγαζί είναι κλειστό ΣΚ!!!


update... μετά το μαιλ... το διορθώσανε!!!

- - - Updated - - -

άρα κάποιον έχουν ΣΚ... κάτι είναι και αυτό!!!

----------


## netblues

Αν βαλεις λεφτα με καρτα, ανοιγει αμεσως, δοκιμασμενο.

----------


## puntomania

-------- Προωθημένο μήνυμα --------
Θέμα: 	Re: ePhone - Service Charge
Ημερομηνία: 	Sat, 14 Dec 2019 16:09:57 +0200
Από: 	ePhone Support <support@ephone.gr>
Προς: 	Zelχχχχχχχχχ Christos <xristos@χχχχχ.gr>
Κοινοποίηση: 	ePhone Support <support@ephone.gr>


Καλησπέρα σας κύριε Ζελεχχχχχχχχχ,

Λυπούμαστε πραγματικά για το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε με την λανθασμένη διπλή χρέωση της ετήσιας διατήρησης του αριθμού 2593051800 και σας ενημερώνουμε ότι διευθετήθηκε. 

Το πρόβλημα προέκυψε χθες στο πλαίσιο επίλυσης του προβλήματος που αντιμετωπίζατε με το κέντρο σας Grandstream που οφείλοταν στο διπλό registration.

Παραμένουμε στη διάθεσή σας

ePhone Support Team


είδαν 2 reg...οπότε χρέωσαν 2 φορές  :ROFL:

----------


## RTouris

Δίνεται δοκιμαστικός λογαριασμός για να δει κανείς αν παίζουν σωστά (τουλάχιστον) οι εισερχόμενες πρωτού προβεί σε φορητότητα / ετήσια δέσμευση; Έχω στείλει εδώ και κάποιες μέρες σχετικό ερώτημα στην ιστοσελίδα τους δίχως να έχω δυστυχώς ακόμα οποιαδήποτε απάντηση...

----------


## puntomania

> Δίνεται δοκιμαστικός λογαριασμός για να δει κανείς αν παίζουν σωστά (τουλάχιστον) οι εισερχόμενες πρωτού προβεί σε φορητότητα / ετήσια δέσμευση; Έχω στείλει εδώ και κάποιες μέρες σχετικό ερώτημα στην ιστοσελίδα τους δίχως να έχω δυστυχώς ακόμα οποιαδήποτε απάντηση...


για δοκιμαστικό δεν ξέρω... την έχω με 2 αριθμούς (ξεχωριστά) και δουλεύει πολύ ωραία, μάλιστα αν πχ πέσει η σύνδεση σου κτλ...και είναι offline ο αριθμός...έχεις και mail alert για τις εισερχόμενες που έχασες.

το μόνο αρνητικό για μένα ειναι η χρέωση ανα λεπτό... αλλα το έχω βολέψει με την modulus αυτό με το just call... οπότε ο αριθμός μου... βγαίνει απο την modulus και έρχεται με την ephone και έτσι έχω και 2+2 κανάλια στον αριθμό με ένα παγιο στην ephone + χρονο ομιλίας στην modulus, βασικά και πριν με τον οτε ετσι το ειχα.

----------


## netblues

Αντε εξερχομενη να σου δωσει δοκιμαστικα, αλλα εισερχομενη? Δοκιμαστικα?

Παντως 29 κατασκευαστες/εγκαταστατες αποκλειεται να κανουν λαθος. Οι εισερχομενες της ephone δουλευουν σε οποιοδηποτε πιθανο ή απιθανο σεναριο.

----------


## puntomania

στην τελική... βάλε ενα 20ρικο...παρε ενα νεο αριθμό...δοκίμασε τον για λίγο και μετά πας αυτόν που θες.

----------


## netblues

Εδω δεν θελει την ετησια δεσμευση.. (που δεν ειναι ετησια, αμα δεν σαρεσει κανεις φορητοτητα αλλου, απλα κοστιζει 12 ευρω..)
Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τοση καχυποψια. Δεν ειναι καμμια εταιρεια απο το τιμπουκτου που απλα δινει και ελληνικους αριθμους...

----------


## puntomania

η ζωή ειναι ωραια...αλλα θέλει και λίγο ρίσκο παιδιά...  εγώ τις έχω περάσει σχεδόν όλλες...με αρχική την viva...τοτε θυμάμαι με μια γραμμή dsl στο 1mbps...και πολλά θέματα στην ποιότητα, σαν την ποιότητα του isdn δεν εχει..και αφού πέρασαν ολοι σε voip κοιτας απλά που θες να πας!!!

----------


## puntomania

εδώ και ένα 10λεπτο περίπου... είναι down σε μένα και τα 2 trunk!!! 

SIP trunk register failed! provider name is: Ephone-Grafeio, host is: udp/sip.ephone.cloud:5069

----------


## BillyVan

και σε μενα το ιδιο αλλα στις 1.30 το ξημερωμα...επανήλθαν στις 1.55

----------


## netblues

Η ωρα ειναι υποπτη για maintenance...

----------


## puntomania

> και σε μενα το ιδιο αλλα στις 1.30 το ξημερωμα...επανήλθαν στις 1.55


ναι την ίδια ώρα ηταν και σε μένα.

----------


## BillyVan

> Η ωρα ειναι υποπτη για maintenance...


Συμφωνώ αλλά θα μου άρεσε να υπήρχε ενα mail ενημέρωσης...καθως και τον λόγο αυτής.

----------


## puntomania

Από τις 2 πάλι Down..

----------


## netblues

Μηπως ηταν καποιο θεμα routing? Δεν το ειδα σε logs.

Γενικοτερα δεν υπαρχουν θεματα διαθεσιμοτητας.

----------


## puntomania

> Μηπως ηταν καποιο θεμα routing? Δεν το ειδα σε logs.
> 
> Γενικοτερα δεν υπαρχουν θεματα διαθεσιμοτητας.


Ίσως...η Moduls ήταν Up....

----------


## BlueChris

Από χρεώσεις είναι ένα τσικ πιο φτηνή από modulus ή μου φαίνεται?
Με ενδιαφέρει η ephone γιατί από ότι κατάλαβα υποστηρίζει opus? Σε όλο το σπίτι μου και το μαγαζί εχω yealink και όλα εσωτερικά είναι με opus οπότε θα με ενδιέφερε αν και ίσως δεν έχει όνομα μιας που ο περισσότερος κόσμος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ, wind, vodafone είναι με g711a σωστά?

----------


## netblues

Δεν κανει transcode σε opus, εξαλλου δεν θα κέρδιζες και κατι.
Το αφηνει να περνάει , οπως και οι περισσότεροι αλλοι παροχοι. 
Έχω καιρό να κανω τετοια πειραματα
Εξαλλου αν έχεις τετοιο ελεγχο και στα δυο ακρα, βάζεις vpn και μιλας εσωτερικό. Το να περνας opus μέσα απο δημοσια ελληνικα δικτυα μπορεί να εχει την τεχνική του διασταση, αλλα στη πράξη δεν κερδίζεις κατι

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν κανει transcode σε opus, εξαλλου δεν θα κέρδιζες και κατι.
> Το αφηνει να περνάει , οπως και οι περισσότεροι αλλοι παροχοι. 
> Έχω καιρό να κανω τετοια πειραματα
> Εξαλλου αν έχεις τετοιο ελεγχο και στα δυο ακρα, βάζεις vpn και μιλας εσωτερικό. Το να περνας opus μέσα απο δημοσια ελληνικα δικτυα μπορεί να εχει την τεχνική του διασταση, αλλα στη πράξη δεν κερδίζεις κατι


Αυτό έχω καταλάβει και εγώ, αν δεν είναι όλα στον ίδιο codec δεν έχει νόημα.
Έχει όμως διαφορά ο opus σε ποιότητα αν και δεν τα πάει καλά σε θορυβώδη περιβάλλοντα ή πρέπει να κάνω άλλο Profil για αυτά στον asterisk.

----------


## netblues

Αποφευγουμε το transcoding σαν ο διαβολος το λιβανι.
Αμα εχει θορυβο, το hd voice δεν ακουγεται καλα, λογικο ειναι. Αμα ακουσεις μικροφωνο απο αεροπλανο, θα καταλαβεις ποσο narrow ειναι οι συχνοτητες που στελνει τη φωνη.
Και οχι, δεν κανουν οικονομια στη ποιοτητα του μικροφωνου.

Ειμαστε off topic εντελως.

----------


## Samael_667

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς Fax over IP με Τ.38 (ή κατι άλλο) στην ephone?

----------


## 8anos

Μετέφερα ενα αριθμό στην ephone και ειμαι πολύ ικανοποιημενος μπορώ να πω. 
Εχω περάσει τον λογαριασμό σε δυο τηλέφωνα αλλα αυτό που παρατηρώ ειναι ότι όταν χτυπά στο ενα δεν χτυπά στο άλλο, ειναι αυτό η προεπιλεγμενη συμπεριφορά;

----------


## dimangelid

> Μετέφερα ενα αριθμό στην ephone και ειμαι πολύ ικανοποιημενος μπορώ να πω. 
> Εχω περάσει τον λογαριασμό σε δυο τηλέφωνα αλλα αυτό που παρατηρώ ειναι ότι όταν χτυπά στο ενα δεν χτυπά στο άλλο, ειναι αυτό η προεπιλεγμενη συμπεριφορά;


Είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Αν κάνεις δυο συσκευές register με τα ίδια credentials, γίνεται ακριβώς αυτό που λες.

Ζήτα τους credentials για να κάνεις register δεύτερη συσκευή.

----------


## 8anos

> Είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Αν κάνεις δυο συσκευές register με τα ίδια credentials, γίνεται ακριβώς αυτό που λες.
> 
> Ζήτα τους credentials για να κάνεις register δεύτερη συσκευή.


Μάλιστα σε ευχαριστώ!

Όταν ήμουν στην viva ολα χτυπούσαν ταυτόχρονα χωρίς κάποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση αν θυμάμαι σωστά, μετά στην omnivoice κάναμε κάποια ρύθμιση με το calling ring αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

----------


## thourios

Στην omnivoice υπάρχουν τα ring groups που με εξυπηρετούν αφάνταστα αν και τώρα οι περισσότεροι με καλούν στο κινητό απευθείας πλέον

----------


## outSSIDer

Υπ' όψιν ePhone & Viva είναι οι μόνοι που έχουν βήμα χρέωσης ανά λεπτό (60sec)
Yuboto, Omnivoice, Modulus, Intertelecom, όλοι έχουν βήμα χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
(Αναφέρομαι στις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα)

----------


## netblues

Υπαρχει και τιμοκαταλογος με χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο, ολα ειναι θεμα τιμης...  Just ask

----------


## ashetos

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, 

εδώ και λίγες ημέρες μετέφερα έναν αριθμό μου στην ephone. Στην αρχή είχα πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις, μετά με τις ρυθμίσεις του voip ata (cisco spa122) που

χρησιμοποιώ. H υποστήριξη δεν μπόρεσε να με βοηθήσει σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

Παραθέτω τις ρυθμίσεις με τις οποίες τελικά έπαιξαν όλα σωστά, ελπίζοντας να φανούν χρήσιμες μελλοντικά σε άλλους χρήστες.

Voice >> Line 1 (ή 2 αναλόγως) > Line enable yes

NAT Mapping Enable yes και NAT Mapping Enable yes  (χωρίς αυτά τα δύο οι εισερχόμενες δεν πέρναγαν αν και το ata φαινόταν registered)

SIP Transport: udp  SIP Port:   5069

Proxy:  sip.ephone.gr

Register Expires: 3600

Display Name: ο τηλεφωνικός σας αριθμός       User ID:το account number που σας έχει αποδώσει η ephone

Password: το password που σας έχει αποδώσει η ephone  Use Auth ID:  yes

Preferred Codec:  g711a      Second Preferred Codec: g729a

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι απόλυτα λογικό. Αν κάνεις δυο συσκευές register με τα ίδια credentials, γίνεται ακριβώς αυτό που λες.
> 
> Ζήτα τους credentials για να κάνεις register δεύτερη συσκευή.


Θα με ενδιέφερε να δουλεύω ταυτόχρονα ένα softphone (π.χ. zoiper) στο κινητό μου.

Στην ιστοσελίδα τους αναφέρουν αυτά

https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...lity-extension

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν γνώριζαν κάτι. Μου είπαν ότι θα πρέπει να κλείνω το voip ata (για να γίνει unregister) και στη συνέχεια να 

ενεργοποιώ το softphone με τα ίδια credentials. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;

----------


## thourios

Λογικό να σου το πουν αυτό αφού δεν γίνεται ταυτόχρονα να είσαι συνδεδεμένος σε δυο συσκευές

----------


## netblues

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, 
> 
> 
> Στην ιστοσελίδα τους αναφέρουν αυτά
> 
> https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...lity-extension
> 
> Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν γνώριζαν κάτι. Μου είπαν ότι θα πρέπει να κλείνω το voip ata (για να γίνει unregister) και στη συνέχεια να 
> 
> ενεργοποιώ το softphone με τα ίδια credentials. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι περισσότερο;


Δεν λεει αυτο η σελιδα τους. Αυτο που λεει ειναι εκτροπή σε κινητο gsm. Το zoiper ειναι sip, και σωστα σου απάντησαν.

----------


## ashetos

Καλημέρα,

αντιγράφω από την ιστοσελίδα τους (mobility extension) που έχω παραθέσει:

''Για την χρήση της υπηρεσίας θα πρέπει να εγκαταστήσετε την εφαρμογή ZoIPer (Download a preconfigured Zoiper) την οποία μπορείτε να βρείτε στο αντίστοιχο store του Smart Phone σας η οποία μπορεί να παραμετροποιηθεί αυτόματα σκανάροντας το QR Code που εμφανίζεται στην κεντρική σελίδα του λογαριασμού σας στο πεδίο συσκευές. ''

Δεν νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται σε εκτροπή. Εκτροπή - προώθηση μπορώ να κάνω από τη σελίδα διαχείρισης (dashboard) σε οποιονδήποτε αριθμό. Στη σελίδα τους αναφέρουν το zoiper.

Κατανοώ ότι χρειάζονται δεύτερα διαφορετικά credentials, αλλά στην υποστήριξη δεν γνωρίζουν τέτοια διαδικασία.

Η ερώτηση και απορία μου λοιπόν είναι εάν κάποιος από την παρέα έχει πάρει *δεύτερα credentials από την ePhone* και μέσω ποιας διαδικασίας.

Το mobility extension που αναφέρουν χωρίς δεύτερα credentials ουσιαστικά δεν είναι υπηρεσία.

----------


## netblues

Ενα sip account μπορει να ειναι registered σε μια και μονο συσκευη. Αυτο προκύπτει απο το πρωτοκολλο.
Οσοι δινουν περισσοτερα logins, ουσιαστικα το περνανε απο καποια μορφης ring groups σε πολλαπλα accounts.

Για να κανεις αυτο που θες χρειαζεσαι αυτο
https://www.ephone.gr/ypiresies/epho...efoniko-kentro

----------


## thourios

Σε omnivoice έχω ενεργοποιήσει τα ring groups και μου μεταφέρονται οι κλήσεις στο κινητό. Η δωρεάν έκδοση του Zoiper πάντως δεν είναι και τόσο αξιόπιστη. Κάνει αποσυνδέσεις ακαθόριστα. 
Μπορεί να φταίει και η συσκευή android. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί περισσότερο γιατί με καλούν στο κινητό απευθείας και το κόστος των κλήσεων έχει αλλάξει με τα δωρεάν λεπτά ομιλίας.
Ίσως είναι χρήσιμο σε αυτούς που κάνουν φθηνές κλήσεις στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## netblues

Η ephone δεν εχει ring groups ομως. (και καλα κανει κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη) στη βασικη υπηρεσια.
Γενικοτερα η sip εισερχομενη σε κινητα, θελει και push notifications αλλιως δεν θα κουδουνησει ποτέ (η θα μεινει απο μπαταρια).

----------


## BlueChris

> Γενικοτερα η sip εισερχομενη σε κινητα, θελει και push notifications αλλιως δεν θα κουδουνησει ποτέ (η θα μεινει απο μπαταρια).


Πολύ σωστά.

----------


## thourios

> Πολύ σωστά.



Κουδουνίζει κανονικά. Στα Xiaomi όμως θέλει κάποιες πρόσθετα στα δικαιώματα

----------


## netblues

Οι ρυθμισεις και τα δικαιωματα που λες οδηγουν σε battery drain.
Μονο push notifications, τιποτε αλλο, οσο μιλαμε για κινητο στο δρομο που αλλαζει δικτυα κλπ.

btw, η ephone υποστηριζει push notifications, δοκιμασμενο με το zoiper beta που εχει και αυτο push.

----------


## ashetos

> btw, η ephone υποστηριζει push notifications, δοκιμασμενο με το zoiper beta που εχει και αυτο push.


Το linphone  λέει ότι υποστηρίζει push notifications. Μήπως ξέρεις πώς μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν λειτουργούν με την ephone;

(δέχομαι κλήσεις κανονικά αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό γίνεται με ή χωρίς χρήση των push)

----------


## 8anos

> Το linphone  λέει ότι υποστηρίζει push notifications. Μήπως ξέρεις πώς μπορώ να διαπιστώσω αν λειτουργούν με την ephone;
> 
> (δέχομαι κλήσεις κανονικά αλλά δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό γίνεται με ή χωρίς χρήση των push)


Λοιπόν εψαξα λίγο στις ρυθμίσεις της εφαρμογής.

Πας στο SIP account στις advanced και επιλεγεις το allow push notifications

Μετα πήγα στις preferences της εφαρμογης advanced και μετα other settings και απενεργοποιησα το background mode.

Φαίνεται να δέχεται κλήσεις θα δω πως θα παει και η μπαταρία.

----------


## ashetos

@ 8anos  Σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Είχα εγκαταστήσει την τελευταία έκδοση του linphone από fdroid και δεν υπήρχαν πουθενά οι ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρεις. Τελικά το κατέβασα από αλλού και εμφανίστηκαν οι συγκεκριμένες επιλογές. Ξεκινώ δοκιμές..

----------


## 8anos

> @ 8anos  Σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Είχα εγκαταστήσει την τελευταία έκδοση του linphone από fdroid και δεν υπήρχαν πουθενά οι ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρεις. Τελικά το κατέβασα από αλλού και εμφανίστηκαν οι συγκεκριμένες επιλογές. Ξεκινώ δοκιμές..


μην κανεις αυτο:



> μετα other settings και απενεργοποιησα το background mode


γιατι μετα απο λιγο σταματα να δεχεται κλησεις.

Κατα τα αλλα νομιζω οτι η καταναλωση της μπαταριας επεσε αλλα μπορει και να ειναι και πλασέμπο θα το δω και αυριο

----------

